
Netflix and YouTube could start using AV1 as soon as early 2018 - uyoakaoma
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/AV1-A-Status-Update-120214.aspx
======
thomastjeffery
This is exciting!

I wonder how long until it gets hardware support.

